# Is the Muppets a great way to get into to furry fandom?



## Woomylover100 (May 7, 2019)

When it comes to the traditional furry Media within my viewpoint, I commonly see animated shows or movies seem to grasp meny people the join the furry fandom as a whole. But when I was a kid I grew up with the Muppets . Particularly the Muppets From Space film, and the television show Fragile Rock, which had later helped me to find and establish myself as a Muppet fan by watching the original Muppet show television series. After that I went farther into the wonderful world of Jim Henson's creations like labryinth and Muppet films. Little did I know that this brand has subconsciously helped me to become a furry and remove all negative beliefs about the fandom. However due to the Muppets having menu human Muppets. I'm a bit conflicted on where the Muppets stand within the furry fandoms significance. Plus I also began to think that if my little hypothesis was correct, would the Jim Henson's brand be an excellent introduction to the furry fandom? I would love to here about your opinions down below and maybe we can settle on a understanding view point onto this question. Thank you for reading this and have a wonderful day


----------



## Minerva_Minx (May 7, 2019)

The 80s and early 90s were a weird, confusing, and umm, umm, words cannot adequately describe it.  but the cockatoo amd kangaroo were weirdly hot.

But y3ah, I could see the muppets with Kermit, Mrs. Piggy, and Fozzie.


----------



## Woomylover100 (May 7, 2019)

Thank you so much for the response . I really love to hear others viewpoints!


----------



## JoeStrike (May 13, 2019)

Anything featuring anthro characters can be a 'gateway drug' introducing people to Furry. As a greymuzzle, I'd have to blame Disney and Looney Tunes for making anthro animals attractive and funny enough for me to want to be part of their world.


----------



## Water Draco (May 13, 2019)

Animal


----------

